# Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

Like the title states....
Hopefully we can get all the people together that are running air.....
Just a pic for clicks...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (tchristemac)*

Think yours is going to be done by then


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Think yours is going to be done by then


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (tchristemac)*

i'd be in!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_







































bwahahahahahahahahah


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (moacur)*

Hopefully we can get a BUNCH together!!!


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
bwahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (tchristemac)*

ill be there, just for sunday most likely


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (Chet Ubetcha)*

My car will be in either mason techs booth or REVO


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (tchristemac)*

is this for the low.life guys or just like everyone
and i should be there, since i finally got it on the ground


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (Hinrichs)*

im down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (MikeSc0tt)*









ill be there!
we should all put our phone numbers out or something so we can organize this !


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (ryanmiller)*

just listen for PSSHHH VRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
im sure we'll be hearing TONS of that this year at waterfest


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (mbg_euros)*

Tom, this is a great idea.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (tchristemac)*

Tom, we should do this for H20 as well, I'll be on the east coast by then.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (Ein punkt acht T)*

yeah this is deffinitly a cool idea, itll be nice to meet everyone thats on air now too


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (Hinrichs)*

Thanks guys.. now the thing is we will actually be GETTING national coverage for this.... Dustin and I spoke with some of the magazines out there...
I am really looking forward to this!!!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

wish my car would be there..sounds cool


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_Tom, we should do this for H20 as well, I'll be on the east coast by then.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Agreed!!!!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (tchristemac)*

in


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_Thanks guys.. now the thing is we will actually be GETTING national coverage for this.... Dustin and I spoke with some of the magazines out there...
I am really looking forward to this!!!

Yes sir!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Yes sir!










_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Yes sir!











SHWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!
Larry, glad to hear your in as well!!!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_Thanks guys.. now the thing is we will actually be GETTING national coverage for this.... Dustin and I spoke with some of the magazines out there...
I am really looking forward to this!!!

same deal for h20 as well Tom? If not, hook it up brother


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
same deal for h20 as well Tom? If not, hook it up brother









I might just have to go to H20 this year.
BTW: Everyone who is interested can send me a PM with your Real name and your cell number. Tom and I should have everything figured out before waterfest., buts a good backup to have phone numbers!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
I might just have to go to H20 this year.
BTW: Everyone who is interested can send me a PM with your Real name and your cell number. Tom and I should have everything figured out before waterfest., buts a good backup to have phone numbers!


Great idea Dustin........


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
I might just have to go to H20 this year.
BTW: Everyone who is interested can send me a PM with your Real name and your cell number. Tom and I should have everything figured out before waterfest., buts a good backup to have phone numbers!

yup, good idea dude... you have pm sir


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (Ein punkt acht T)*

We need to find a spot to take a GROUP shot!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_Tom, we should do this for H20 as well, I'll be on the east coast by then.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I started the H2O thread already









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3856278


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_in

you're driving all the way up here? i might have to go now


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_
you're driving all the way up here? i might have to go now


You better be there!!!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
I started the H2O thread already









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3856278

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together a ... (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

You better be there!!!









it's my bday weekend i might have a couple hours for my sleeve to put in 
tough decision


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I'll be down, maybe during the meet and greet? Or afterwards? I have no clue where I'm staying yet, what is everyone else doing?
Beer pong? "


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
we should all put our phone numbers out or something so we can organize this !

Thats what I'm saying.. But I don't want any of you kids prank calling me at 4 AM...


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (Silver Snail)*

I have already gotten a few names and phone numbers for this event. PM me with your phone number and your real name!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

I won't be on bags by WF. Doubt I'll even be at WF this year. Vag Fair for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

ill be at waterfest...im sure we'll all know who eachother are huh


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

so what day are we thinking this is going to go down?


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

i want to see my old car in this!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_I won't be on bags by WF. Doubt I'll even be at WF this year. Vag Fair for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

if you'll have em on by VAG Fair, then bring your ass to H20 foo.....


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_ill be at waterfest...im sure we'll all know who eachother are huh

Yup.... But this way Tom and I can call everyone and setup the time/location/day (incase we don't have it figured out by then)


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
if you'll have em on by VAG Fair, then bring your ass to H20 foo.....

Ease back honky! I'll be in London during H2O! ha.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

Buck.......your doing air?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

yep over my B&G's.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

Nice..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

i will have the 5 at watefest sittin pretty


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_so what day are we thinking this is going to go down?


I would tend to think on Sunday..... but I could be wrong!!!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_
Ease back honky! I'll be in London during H2O! ha.

oh werd? damn, im jealous.....


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

10 weeks.
16 credits.
Same amount of loot as going to school here.
6 weeks less schooling too


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

cant beat that with a stick


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

no you most certainly cannot.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
oh werd? damn, im jealous.....










Same here!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

whats the word?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Tom and I are working on it.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Tom and I are working on it.


Yes we are sir....


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

so...if anyone cares my car may actually be painted by waterfest....like oooheeemmgeee!!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_so...if anyone cares my car may actually be painted by waterfest....like oooheeemmgeee!!

INSANE what color!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Your right... some of us don't care!







I can't wait to see it. I just finished bolting together the rest of my kit. Now, pending no hangups (ie: fitment of the wheels) I should be hitting switches by Sat the 28th!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_ Sat the 28th!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_





































Don't hate!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
INSANE what color!

pshhha....its a secret...


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_yep over my B&G's.

might be doing the same thing too








if school/work permit hahah

_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
pshhha....its a secret...

are you driving up here too?!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_
are you driving up here too?!

yep ill beee there...make sure to say wassup!!!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
pshhha....its a secret...


DANG!!!!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Don't hate!
















Never my brotha, never!!!


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

I am re-doign my front struts, and a few other things, so i dont think ill be bringing my car to Waterfest this year


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_I am re-doign my front struts, and a few other things, so i dont think ill be bringing my car to Waterfest this year










That sucks!!!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_
might be doing the same thing too








if school/work permit hahah


I know how that is. I'm just pushing to get the bags on by september http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

I just dropped my seat at work.... PSHSHSHS


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

lollz


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I just dropped my seat at work.... PSHSHSHS


your out of your mind!!!!!!!!!!!





















, go sell a car!!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

your out of your mind!!!!!!!!!!!





















, go sell a car!!!

I'm #1..... Everyone is trying to catch me... But another salesman took one of my clients and sold them 2 cars today....















This is the same guy that I choked out this past winter!!!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
I'm #1..... Everyone is trying to catch me... But another salesman took one of my clients and sold them 2 cars today....















This is the same guy that I choked out this past winter!!!


Did the guy tappe the floor??? LOL......
I guess you have a small compressor on that chair??


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

Did the guy tappe the floor??? LOL......
I guess you have a small compressor on that chair??

Actually, he tapped out... Then we came inside and he was still purple (and he is from Jamaica)
Its one of those pump chairs... I shortened the rod...


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Actually, he tapped out... Then we came inside and he was still purple (and he is from Jamaica)
Its one of those pump chairs... I shortened the rod...










thats what he deserves.....
Shortened ur rod????
BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

awwrighty peeps... we need to find a good location to show this isht!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Where are you kids staying?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Where are you kids staying?

with our parents








duh


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Where are you kids staying?

I'm staying at the Hilton... Tho I wish I booked elsewhere!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
with our parents








duh

DUHHH..
Dustin, I have to be there Friday to get my car in the REVO booth... plus they are putting vinyl on my car


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Vinyl...
We're at the Ramada or something..


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Vinyl...
We're at the Ramada or something..









Vinyl is the stickers so to speak for REVO!!!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Stickers or full body suit?








Just playin'!!
Looks forward to meeting a lot of you folks next month.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
DUHHH..
Dustin, I have to be there Friday to get my car in the REVO booth... plus they are putting vinyl on my car









Friday Night.... Lets go out and get some food... My wifey will be with me... I should be rolling into the track around noon-1


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Stickers or full body suit?










Ummmm, yeah!!!! full suit!





































Dustin, that would be great!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

so when is the photo shoot gonna be? and when is everyone gonna be there....im thinking about going there friday night just so i can relax the next day


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

Can bagged non-VAG vehicles attend?


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_so when is the photo shoot gonna be? and when is everyone gonna be there....im thinking about going there friday night just so i can relax the next day


We have not heard from eurotuner, plus we need to find a site to take this photo...
NON vag cars.... um I would think it would be fine!!!


----------



## green 25 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (tchristemac)*

we will meet up at waterfest? ill be there


----------



## green 25 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (tchristemac)*

duh ,,,you said at WATERFEST














ill be there


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (green 25)*

Bagged rides ONLY. Any make is fine with me.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Bagged rides ONLY. Any make is fine with me.



Completely agree!!!!!!!!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Bagged rides ONLY.

we should have a secret code or something


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Secret handshake.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

We can use the secret signal from Team America


















_Modified by MikeSc0tt at 1:58 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

**** ya!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

for the people that are staying......what hotel are you gonna be at?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Ramada! Be there or be square~!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

is that the one in south plainfield?
cuz im on hotels.com and cant figure out where to put the city of where the hotels are at


_Modified by Hinrichs at 8:25 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (Chet Ubetcha)*

Im at the Hilton...

I was thinking about getting a huge sticker made up for the car... Now I just have to find a shop to cut it!
I can't wait to finish up the strut install.. But I am really excited about having my fks rebuilt then swapping the brand new konis to my wagon, and putthing the fks and bags back on the golf!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

East brunswick
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3773162
It was nearly completely booked when I booked.
I'd make a sticker.. But pink wheels are hard to miss..


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

I really hope you guys don't plan for this to go down on sat. or I'll be über bummed


----------



## green 25 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

I gotta work on saturday it sux, but ill defiantly be there for the shoot on sunday with plenty of


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
we should have a secret code or something











Yeah, something along these lines...


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Priceless!
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_































"I see you rolled your way into the semi's....Dios Mio man"


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (Chet Ubetcha)*

I also have work on saturday and will only be going on sunday for the show http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
"I see you rolled your way into the semi's....Dios Mio man"


















LOL......


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (tchristemac)*

i will be down for this, my car isnt the lowest yet but i am tucking 18's


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (vwguygti98)*

i hope to have the wagon a little lower by waterfest....tucking 15's


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_i hope to have the wagon a little lower by waterfest....tucking 15's









Better be the ones in the G Rage!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (CapeGLS)*

ok so im in on this now


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (vwguygti98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguygti98* »_i will be down for this, my car isnt the lowest yet but i am tucking 18's


I am going to be tucking 19"s!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (tchristemac)*

No more play.....

We need to arrange a TIME!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Well don't make it to late in the evening... I like to party..


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

hopefully ill be done by then... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

We need to arrange a TIME!

we cant make it too late in the evening on sunday either because i have to drive home and go to work at midnight


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (SuCi0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuCi0* »_hopefully ill be done by then... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Sucio, you bettter be!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Plus, we are trying to make it early!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

Plus, we are trying to make it early!

sweet, i registered for the show car category so i have to be in the area by 9am sunday







so as long as its super early im down


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

It will be before the show on sunday. Both Tom and I need to have our cars in booths, and many of you have to be ready in the show section!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Hmm interesting. If I go to Waterfest I'd be down for some pictures!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

I sent PM's to everbody who showed interest in this thread, so i can make a list of phone numbers to help organize it..
so if i missed you PM me your number.. and don't worry I wont call you at 4am, i'm a slave to work so i sleep during those hours








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

responded, i will also be in a booth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (blueb316v)*

so far I have about 7 names and numbers, keep em coming!


----------



## green 25 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (tchristemac)*

I havent had time to read all threads yet,,,where will we be meeting for the pics??


----------



## green 25 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Looking to get all the air ride guys/gals together at WATEREST for a PHOTOSHOOT (green 25)*

if you need my # its 1 201 600 9696 i should be at waterfest by 8 or 9 till allday


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_so far I have about 7 names and numbers, keep em coming!


Mine is on speed dial 1 right?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Mine is on speed dial 1 right?









of course http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
and it looks like because of the 2 booth cars we will have to do this after the trophies are given out on sunday, so we need to pick a place near by that everbody can meet up at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

is someone really planning on taking home a trophy?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

what time do booth cars have to be in the booths? cant we do this at like 7am, i know thats horribly early for the partyers, but ill be driving down that morning so ill have to leave at like 5-5:30....id rather it be early than late....but if its late then so be it


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Im in, and ill be there on sat...
PM sent..


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_what time do booth cars have to be in the booths? cant we do this at like 7am, i know thats horribly early for the partyers, but ill be driving down that morning so ill have to leave at like 5-5:30....id rather it be early than late....but if its late then so be it

i honestly think later would be better, because at 7 am im planning cleaning the car lol


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_7 am im planning cleaning the car lol

i forgot you crazy people actually clean your cars






















just kidding, ill wipe the bugs off of mine for the show


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

hey everyone... whats up??
631-747-0455


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

I am down for either time.. But I was hoping to do it earlier!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_hey everyone... whats up??
631-747-0455

are we going to see your car at this gathering?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
are we going to see your car at this gathering?


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
are we going to see your car at this gathering?


Thanks Mr. Appleton...... um yes you will!!!!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

Thanks Mr. Appleton...... um yes you will!!!!






























Well your Air ride oddesey started years ago. I just thought waterfest might be a good time to see it.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Well your Air ride oddesey started years ago. I just thought waterfest might be a good time to see it.


your telling me.. I have not driven my since October of last year!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

your telling me.. I have not driven my since October of last year!

hopefully you remember how to drive it


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_hopefully you remember how to drive it

same here!!!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

So when are we getting this thing on?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

things arent looking to well
I'm probably going to be out for this. My car is a heap right now and basically I am embarassed to drive it and don't feel safe making the trek to Jersey with it in its current state.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_So when are we getting this thing on?


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_









Ur crazy!!!!
Larry, that sucks.. sorry to hear mang!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

I hate my ****ing car right now!


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I hate my ****ing car right now!

Join the club


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

jersey is definitely a good state to have air in let me tell you guys that


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_
Join the club









My rear drivers wheel is not holding air... I hate 3 piece wheels that don't seal!!!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

haha im deff with everyone else here in hating their cars


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
My rear drivers wheel is not holding air... I hate 3 piece wheels that don't seal!!!






























Mine had a slow leak.. Turned out to be the fill valve.. :|


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
My rear drivers wheel is not holding air... I hate 3 piece wheels that don't seal!!!






























_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
My rear drivers wheel is not holding air... I hate 3 piece wheels that don't seal!!!






























_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
My rear drivers wheel is not holding air... I hate 3 piece wheels that don't seal!!!






























_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
My rear drivers wheel is not holding air... I hate 3 piece wheels that don't seal!!!






























_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
My rear drivers wheel is not holding air... I hate 3 piece wheels that don't seal!!!






























_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
My rear drivers wheel is not holding air... I hate 3 piece wheels that don't seal!!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
Mine had a slow leak.. Turned out to be the fill valve.. :|

I cranked down my fill valve, its compressing the o ring... I might put a new one in for ****s!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Might as well...


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
I cranked down my fill valve, its compressing the o ring... I might put a new one in for ****s!


I know you have something up your sleeve!!!!







...HmmmmmmmmmhMMMMMMM


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

*So Sunday after trophies we will have the photoshoot, we still do not have a location . So if anybody knows the area and knows a good place to shoot, and is close to the track so getting 9 or so people there with simple directions please let me know!*


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_ *So Sunday after trophies we will have the photoshoot, we still do not have a location . So if anybody knows the area and knows a good place to shoot, and is close to the track so getting 9 or so people there with simple directions please let me know!* 

I will gladly host a small "cruise" to the location from the track.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

hmm now all we need is a location!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Yup... And I really wish we were doing this earlier in the day. I really don't want to sit around till 6-7pm!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_ *So Sunday after trophies we will have the photoshoot, we still do not have a location . So if anybody knows the area and knows a good place to shoot, and is close to the track so getting 9 or so people there with simple directions please let me know!* 


Ryan, D and myself are going to be scouting locations on Friday afternoon!!!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Yup... And I really wish we were doing this earlier in the day. I really don't want to sit around till 6-7pm!

I'm probably going to leave around 4 or 5 and head back to the hotel before.. Are we seriously supposed to hang around until 6 or 7?


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_haha im deff with everyone else here in hating their cars


I love my car and see no reason for hating it (knock on the wood) it was performing great for me since i installed airride.
so if this is still going on i am down with this.
who do i send my phone # and name?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Yup... And I really wish we were doing this earlier in the day. I really don't want to sit around till 6-7pm!

Oi, me neither, i have work at 12am, i dont want to be rushing ****


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I hate my ****ing car right now!


































































yeah gonna have to agree with this one, my car is running like crap and keeps blowing the hose of the intercooler pipe that hooks into to DV, no matter how tight i make it, it still blows off, and to top it off my Valve block now has a small leak,































_Modified by vwguygti98 at 2:39 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (vwguygti98)*

do it at the track.....trying to get out of the track is gonna be nuts...we can just take a spot in the show field and do it....then we dont have to worry about traffic


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I think the whole point of leaving was to get away from everyone...


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


















Just a tease!!!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

aaaaaaawwwwwwwweeee daaaaaang son


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_aaaaaaawwwwwwwweeee daaaaaang son










MMMMhmmmm!!


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re:*

I have till friday with 5 hrs a day to get my air ride installed.







car took longer at the body shop then expected







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Re: (SuCi0)*

i will be at the unitronic stand booth both days with the a8 











_Modified by remuz2fly4u at 7:56 PM 7-15-2008_


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (SuCi0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuCi0* »_I have till friday with 5 hrs a day to get my air ride installed.







car took longer at the body shop then expected







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


that blows!!!! get it done!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Re: (tchristemac)*

I agree doing it at the track will be much easier! maybe once things clear out a bit we can make some room in the far back! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ryanmiller)*

I remember a couple years ago Dubaudi was filming the Passat R-GT for one of their dvd's at the far end of the track past where they have the auto-x at the very end of the show when all the venders were packing up....a few stragglers such as myself were hanging around watching it, but for the most part there was nobody there...
the only problem is at 4:00 or so the lighting still sucks for photos


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I agree doing it at the track will be much easier! maybe once things clear out a bit we can make some room in the far back! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


good call!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (tchristemac)*


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_









WTF???

Alright everyone maybe a roll call???
TOM
DUSTIN
RYAN
MIKE, rat4life
and who else?


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Re: (tchristemac)*








I won't have em in. I'm about to slam my coils and carry my switch box haha next time fellas


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (SuCi0)*

Ill be there.. but I might not be down for waiting all day long!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: (CapeGLS)*

I'll most likely be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....are we still thinking about meeting at the back of the track? If so I'm gonna have to figure out how to get back there at the end of the day as I'm probably just parking out in the grass lot.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Ill be there.. but I might not be down for waiting all day long!

me as well, we'll see


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

im still down for this...well not the waiting part but oh well i will be there for the show


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I would completely be down for this but I am leaving in the afternoon on Sunday. I have an 8+hour drive back home since I have to work on Monday.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Well, I think we are trying to get this off in the afternoon on sunday!!!

Dustin and I will scope places tomorrow afternoon!!!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Can I leave one of you guys my number and you give me a call later on in the afternoon on Sunday when you want to meet and I'll come down? I hardly doubt I'll win anything so I normally leave around 3 or 4 sunday afternoon back to the hotel..


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

i'm so sorry my phone died and i didn't have any of your numbers


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i'm so sorry my phone died and i didn't have any of your numbers










Guys and Sarah.... sorry it was a BUST!!!! I think that just about everything went wrong.... SORRY!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

well its too bad we didnt get to make this happen
we do have another shot at h20 which would prolly be better anyway due to more or the air guys being there
i was nice however meeting everyone that was there on air


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_well its too bad we didnt get to make this happen
we do have another shot at h20 which would prolly be better anyway due to more or the air guys being there
i was nice however meeting everyone that was there on air

Sadly, I didnt make it over to you. Sorry! I wanted to meet you!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

sucks it didnt happen.. i was looking to foward to these..... oh well.


_Modified by Ein punkt acht T at 3:14 AM 7-22-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

damnit. Me too. 
Well lets not let the H2O one fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_damnit. Me too. 
Well lets not let the H2O one fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

DING, DING, DING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Finished changing the oil pan in time to see someone replacing yet another blown HPS rear bag.. And then bumping into Hinrichs.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.. Or maybe http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif.. Depends on which part..


----------

